# Looking to buy a LeMond Zurich



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been kicking around here since before summer when I got back into bicycling after a 25-year layoff. I've picked up a couple of CraigsList specials and have been having a blast the last few months. My acquisitions so far include 2 Cannondales (1997 SR500 and a 1994 R500) and a 1989 Trek 1400, all in really good shape, from what me as a newbie can tell. So far I've logged a little less than 1,200 miles, so I am doing more than just going out to the garage and staring at them. I've read here some posts on frame fatigue and failure with aluminum frames and wonder if I'm putting my life in my hands riding older aluminum frames. Any imput on this matter would be appreciated.

Anyway, I'm looking for a steel frame bike and have been reading that LeMond is the way to go. I've seen a couple on CraigsList but the prices seem kind of high for 15 year old bikes, in the $500-$700 range. The last one I saw was a beauty, a Zurich. The groupset seems high quality (Ultegra) so I'm wondering if that is the reason these bikes cost so much used. 

My other question is, what differences in ride and lifespan can I expect from a steel bike as opposed to an aluminum bike?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lopresti said:


> I've been kicking around here since before summer when I got back into bicycling after a 25-year layoff. I've picked up a couple of CraigsList specials and have been having a blast the last few months. My acquisitions so far include 2 Cannondales (1997 SR500 and a 1994 R500) and a 1989 Trek 1400, all in really good shape, from what me as a newbie can tell. So far I've logged a little less than 1,200 miles, so I am doing more than just going out to the garage and staring at them. I've read here some posts on frame fatigue and failure with aluminum frames and wonder if I'm putting my life in my hands riding older aluminum frames. Any imput on this matter would be appreciated.
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking for a steel frame bike and have been reading that LeMond is the way to go. I've seen a couple on CraigsList but the prices seem kind of high for 15 year old bikes, in the $500-$700 range. The last one I saw was a beauty, a Zurich. The groupset seems high quality (Ultegra) so I'm wondering if that is the reason these bikes cost so much used.
> 
> My other question is, what differences in ride and lifespan can I expect from a steel bike as opposed to an aluminum bike?


While I'm not sure I'd say you're placing your life in your hands riding older alu bikes, they do have what's called a finite fatigue life, which means when the weakest part of the frame endures that last stressor, it fails. That doesn't mean that it'll magically happen at the 10 or 15 (or more) year mark, but it will happen.

Conversely, steel almost always shows signs of weakness before failing - like internal/ external rust, cracks at the welds or dents from impact. Among other factors, where (and how) the bike has been stored dictates longevity (or lack thereof) with rust being the primary culprit. But if well maintained and kept rust free, a steel bike can last 40+ years.

Steel Lemonds are highly regarded, thus the premium asking prices. IMO used bike prices are as much (if not more) about perception than anything, so only you can decide if some of the bikes you're interested in are worth it. It also depends on locale, with sellers in warmer areas of the country (seemingly) getting more for their bikes, generally speaking.

As far as ride quality of steel versus alu, IMO/E all else being equal, a steel bike will have a smoother, livlier ride than an alu bike. But factors such as wheels, tires, tire pressures anf geometry can all affect ride quality. Add a dose of 'subjective' to the equation and YMMV applies.


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I'm going to look at a '99 Zurich tomorrow, supposedly garage kept and lightly ridden. The owner is asking $650, but I'm hoping he'll knock $100 off that.


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> While I'm not sure I'd say you're placing your life in your hands riding older alu bikes, they do have what's called a finite fatigue life, which means when the weakest part of the frame endures that last stressor, it fails. That doesn't mean that it'll magically happen at the 10 or 15 (or more) year mark, but it will happen.
> 
> Conversely, steel almost always shows signs of weakness before failing - like internal/ external rust, cracks at the welds or dents from impact. Among other factors, where (and how) the bike has been stored dictates longevity (or lack thereof) with rust being the primary culprit. But if well maintained and kept rust free, a steel bike can last 40+ years.
> 
> ...


Took the plunge. It's a 99 Zurich, lightly ridden, original wheelset. New cassette and chain. The seller was the third owner, I think. Anyway, all components work great. Ended up paying $580 and he threw in two new tires. What do you think of the deal?


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

good price


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If it fits well and is in the condition it appears to be, I think you did really well for yourself. _Beautiful_ bike.. enjoy!! :thumbsup:

One thought. It could be the camera angle, but that saddle looks to be tilted up at the front. _Very slightly _is ok for some riders (me included), but you may want to start out with it leveled and go from there. Or better yet, spring for a standard fitting (if need be).


----------

